# New Glock 19 gen 4 came with 10 round mags - I live in PA and want 15 rounds....WTF?



## croll326

I purchased my new Glock under the assumption that it came with 15 round mags based on Glock's website. I live in PA and it should not be a problem. So after taking my gun home I notice I get 3 mags holding 10 rounds each. I called the local shop and they said that Glock sends whatever they send and there is no way to know what you will get. I called Glock and they said that the buyer has to specify what mags they want. I dont know who to believe but I dont see where it says on Glock's website that the 15 round mags have to be specified. I left a message for Glock to see if they can just swap out the mags. They are brand new.

Thought?


----------



## EliWolfe

That sucks!
Eli


----------



## Lee H

I believe that Glock makes that model (and others) with 10 round clips for sale in the "other" country..., you know the one that regulates everything, i.e., California!

Lee :mrgreen:


----------



## croll326

I know why they make the 10 round mags. Do I have an argument or not to get 15 round mags? Glocks website states that standard capacity is 15 rounds. Option is 17/19/33. Never mentions 10 rounds. I could see if some other webiste said it came with 15 round mags and Glocks said 10 but it doesnt. Thats going to be my stance....

Should the shop have known to specify 15 round mags?


----------



## DJ Niner

The label on the Glock case should specify what mags were included with that gun when it left the factory. If you bought from a local gunshop, they should have known what they had in stock and what you were getting, and told you up front. If you ordered the gun in from an internet retailer or auction, you have to carefully check the description, and if it doesn't say, you have to ASK about the mags, or they can sell you whatever they want (the models with 10-shot mags are usually sold cheaper than guns with 2 or 3 full-capacity magazines, and some sellers will take advantage of this, not saying what mags are included). If the local shop ordered the gun, then I'd say (as would most other Glock-knowledgeable folks) the 10-shot mag models are considered non-standard or special-order, and unless you specified the 10-shot version, they should have ordered and sold you the 15-shot version. If they are that shady or incompetent, I'd check that label on the box and make sure they didn't "substitute" 10-shot mags for the full-capacity 15-shot mags. If the sticker on the box has been damaged or "lost", then Glock should be able to tell you what mags the gun was originally shipped with, if you give them the weapon's serial number.

The gun is exactly the same, only the mags are different, so you can buy full-capacity mags and end up with the same thing, but it will cost you some extra money. Don't hold your breath hoping Glock will fix a problem that is entirely between you and the retailer/seller.


----------



## croll326

Glock customer service is going to exchange the magazines for me.


----------



## recoilguy

NIce........That is good to hear.

RCG


----------



## DJ Niner

croll326 said:


> Glock customer service is going to exchange the magazines for me.


I'm glad they are taking care of you, but you should know that this is WAY above and beyond what most manufacturers would do under similar circumstances.

Glock customer service keeps surprising me, and always in good ways.

Go Glock! :smt023


----------



## croll326

I tired to have them send the new mags and then I would send the 10 rounders back but they didn't go for it. I just picked up a used mag (looks perfect) for $20 cash out the door. It wouldn't make much sense to have a gun with no mags. Now I will have a 4th mag for my range trips.

Glock CS was not nice at all. My argument - their website says nothing about 10 round mags at all. I am new to the gun scene and didnt know any better. Maybe the gun shop should have who knows. 

In my opinion here is what happened.....
- the gun shop quoted me $599 for the gun but I had another price of $529 which they matched for me. I think they got the 10 round model becuase it might have been cheaper for them to buy. They would have made more money selling me the 10 round model than if they had purchased the 15 round model to sell to me. Who knows though....


----------



## Whip Lash

How does the capacity from 10 shots to 15 shots affect how the magazine fits in the gun? Does a 15 shot magazine extend lower than the grip? Just curious how you can switch capacities and not affect the visual look of the gun.


----------



## DJ Niner

Whip Lash said:


> How does the capacity from 10 shots to 15 shots affect how the magazine fits in the gun? Does a 15 shot magazine extend lower than the grip? Just curious how you can switch capacities and not affect the visual look of the gun.


The standard (or "normal" size) magazine for this weapon is the 15-shot mag. The 10-shot mags are modified internally to hold less ammo. The exterior measurements of current versions of both mag types are virtually the same. Older magazines might be a bit shorter in overall length than new mags; some years ago, Glock slightly extended the body length of all their magazines. There are still quite a few of the older mags floating around, especially in the states that have state-level hi-cap magazine bans.


----------



## Glock Doctor

And exactly where (or who), pray tell, is this gun shop?


----------



## Pedro Paramo

Lee H said:


> I believe that Glock makes that model (and others) with 10 round clips for sale in the "other" country..., you know the one that regulates everything, i.e., California!
> 
> Lee :mrgreen:


The US is one of the few countries where you will find magazine capacity restrictions, not in all the states thoug. Even countries with the toughest gun control laws, such as Mexico, do not have magazine capacity restrictions.


----------



## berettatoter

This thread is eleven years old.


----------

